# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Twenty20 World Cup plans unveiled

## Bluehacks

Hosts South Africa will play West Indies in Johannesburg in the opening game of the inaugural Twenty20 World Cup on Tuesday, 11 September. 
The full fixture list - with 12 teams divided into four groups - has now been announced, with Bangladesh joining the Proteas and West Indies in Group A. 


In Group B, England face Zimbabwe on 13 September and Australia the next day. 


Scotland are in Group D and will face Pakistan on 12 September, before playing India the following day. 


Meanwhile, Group C will comprise New Zealand, Sri Lanka and Kenya. 

There will be three group matches on some days, with the matches split between Cape Town, Durban and Johannesburg. 


The top two teams from each group will progress to a Super Eight phase, before semi-finals and a final. 

The final will take place in Johannesburg on 24 September. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


FIXTURES
(All times local time) 

Group A:
11 September: South Africa v West Indies (Johannesburg, 1800)
13 September: West Indies v Bangladesh (Johannesburg, 1000)
15 September: South Africa v Bangladesh (Cape Town, 1800) 


Group B: (All games in Cape Town)
12 September: Australia v Zimbabwe (1800)
13 September: Zimbabwe v England (1400)
14 September: Australia v England (1400) 

Group C:
12 September: New Zealand v Kenya (Durban, 1000)
14 September: Sri Lanka v Kenya (Johannesburg, 1000)
15 September: Sri Lanka v New Zealand (Johannesburg, 1400) 


Group D: (All matches in Durban)
12 September: Pakistan v Scotland (1400)
13 September: India v Scotland (1800)
14 September: India v Pakistan (1800) 


Super Eight phase:
16-20 September (12 matches) 

Semi-finals:
22 September (Cape Town at 1400, Durban at 1800) 


Final: (Johannesburg)
24 September (time TBC) 

Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/6466855.stm

----------

